# Coyote's in my pasture this morning pics



## Miniequine (May 29, 2009)

About 8 am.. right beside my barn...

One looks to be a female w/ pups...

Not sure if the other is a male.

I am not liking them at my barn. Will they go after cats? Foals?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (May 29, 2009)

I would be really careful with the coyotes and particularily the foals. I work at a Veterinary Hospital and we have dogs coming in all the time that have been attacked by coyotes, even bigger dogs which should be intimidating to the coyotes. If the coyotes are brave enough to try to fight a big dog that is bigger than they are I'd be worried about them attacking a little foal. There's also been reports of coyotes attacking people walking their pets and such, so they seem to be getting braver and are less wary. And yes they will go after cats if they get the chance. I'd definately bring in the mares and foals at night and let them out while your home during the day.


----------



## minie812 (May 29, 2009)

Not good...you need to shoot them as they will go after foals-cats anthing small. We have a pack of them and slowly the farmer nx to us has been taking care of business. When foaling season started the BIG male was running the fence line trying to get in and I am talking 12 noon. He was not afraid either. They have a den across the road in a pasture. They also can carry disease


----------



## Miniv (May 29, 2009)

Those look on the lean side........and one of them obviously has recently had pups. I'd be cautious and on the lookout.

We personally, have a den not far from us......on a neighbor's property. The coyotes are very fit and healthy because they have a lot of rodents to feed off of. We also have electric fencing, four large very noisy dogs, several llamas, a large outdoor light off the barn, and a barn radio. So far they have had no interest with crossing onto our property. They prefer to go around us and visit other people's property instead.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (May 29, 2009)

I'd get rid of them by some means, shooting, traping, extermintor service - whatever but I wouldn't wait til they go after your minis (foals or full size), dogs, cats etc to go after them.

I for one would be really concerned.




would be my motto

Tony from Little Americas is the first person that came to mind at least here in TX - he's lost way too many of his babies to coyotes or stray dog packs...





And it may be spring/sheding out but they don't look all that healthy to me either - another concern in itself.


----------



## Sandyboy1 (May 29, 2009)

Especially during the winter, a pack of coyotes frequents my area, migrating through here every week. They do come right next to the dry lot and they hunt regularly in the pasture area at night or in the early morning. My observation is that they hunt rodents such as voles, mice, and gophers, which our arid farmland grows in great quantity. A large number of feral cats exist poorly here, so it's very possible the weakest ones are prey also. I do have a lovely, fat, barn cat that has been safe. The horses don't seem at all worried by the coyotes' proximity, although we did improve the fencing because of stray dogs.

Pam


----------



## Kim (May 29, 2009)

Don't automatically assume that you have to shoot the coyotes. You might want to talk to someone in your area to determine whether the local coyotes tend to be aggressive. I really think that whether or not coyotes are dangerous to pets and livestock varies depending on the area.

For example, we have dozens of coyotes - we see one or more coyotes every day, and hear them every night. Our coyotes are not aggressive at all, in fact they are more timid than anything. We have never lost anything to them - dogs, cats, foals, calves etc. (and we calve out hundred of calves every year.) However, the coyotes around here have tons to eat as there are plenty of gophers, rabbits, etc. for them, which may very well be a factor.


----------



## nbark (May 29, 2009)

Llamas are the best natural defense against coyotes. They filmed a movie here in Mass and had to use an island, not far off shore. The island was covered with poison ivy, so they took out a herd of goats and one llama to protect them from the coyotes that had been seen there. They never lost a goat and the island was wiped clean of poison ivy, gotta luv those goats, I hate poison ivy.

If anyone out there knows of someone who is shooting them, tell them they need to be very cautious with their carcasses. They are a canine and as such might be carrying rabies. One cut on the finger and contact with the body fluids of an infected animal could be lethal. Tell them to carry rubber gloves when handling the carcasses of coyotes.

For mini owners, make sure ALL of your animals are vaccinated against rabies.


----------



## HGFarm (May 29, 2009)

I believe that MOST of Tony's problems were from domestic dogs.........

However, when we lived up on the ranch in eastern Oregon, the coyotes were leary of people, but would come in at night and kill calves as the cow was literally giving birth.

They will grab anything they can get by with quickly- cats, small dogs, chickens, whatever, however there have been attacks in our area by the packs that have taken down ROTTIES and other large and healthy dogs!!!! They have lost their fear of people and dont even run when we go outside, they stand and look and the slowly go about their business!

I would follow as much of Miniv's advice- put up hot wire, shoot at least AT them if you dont want to kill them, at least a shotgun in their general direction and doing something every time you see them to let them know they are not wanted will help keep them leary of your place, but certainly not totally away. They are VERY smart and VERY fast- and yes, can carry diseases including rabies!!!!

I would do whatever you can to discourage them, but if they are 'paired up', they probably already have a den somewhere. The female looks like she is still pg. to me, no pups yet.

We call cats and small dogs, etc.. here 'Coyote Candy'.


----------



## tagalong (May 29, 2009)

> Llamas are the best natural defense against coyotes.


That is not necessarily the case. It must depend on the individual llama... because the ones I have been associated with did not care about coyotes - and would lay there and watch them as they trotted across the pasture. But if any of our dogs ran into the field to go after the coyotes, the llamas went after those dogs - not the coyotes.

Coyotes were peachy keen, as far as the llamas were concerned. Ditto for bears.





Coyotes around here can and will pick off small dogs and cats. Nothing bigger seems to interest them - far too many rabbits and easier game around.


----------



## Relic (May 29, 2009)

l hate the ugly things..a few years back l posted about when we lost a dog and colt because of them...when it happens it happens fast l would shoot to kill if thery hang around before feeling sorry for them.


----------



## Horse Feathers (May 29, 2009)

Most of the rancher use donkeys to protect their cows, goats, sheep, ect. Around here the coyotes can and will kill calves, last year a neighbor down the road lost a Quarter horse foal to a pack. Donkeys hate dogs and coyotes.


----------



## chandab (May 29, 2009)

We typically go by the three "S"s around here; shoot, shovel, shut-up. I can't remember the numbers for certain, but I was told a couple guys shot around 90 coyotes in the area this past winter (this was about 5 miles south or so of us, where a large number of deer were camped out for the winter). We only saw a few around our property over the winter, but I guess with someone shooting so many, they just weren't hanging around. My husband definitely lets them know they aren't wanted; he usually shoots to kill, but even misses get the point across. We did lose one calf to coyotes this year, but not til after the cows were out to summer pasture, and it was a puny calf with an older mother; we found the calf already dead, so not absolutely sure if it died then got chewed on or if the coyote took it down. The coyotes around here don't seem as brazen as those others seem to deal with, and they mostly seem to travel as singles or pairs, not as many in packs.


----------



## Riverdance (May 29, 2009)

They actually look pretty healthy to me, just their winter coats shedding which will give them the mangy look. The female defiantly looks like she is going to have puppies soon.

I hate the thought of killing anything, and coyotes will mostly go after ground gophers and rats and mice. They will keep the population down. I would rather have them around then the rodents!!

Just keep the mares and foals close by during the night. My pastures have a hotwire on the very bottom and evey other wire all the way up, six strands worth.

My paddocks are all 3 board white PVC fencing with wire fencing on the outside all the way around. Makes it impossible for a dog or coyote to go through or under the fences.


----------



## wildoak (May 30, 2009)

Cats are definitely at risk, foals quite possibly. Where we live previously was rural, but very much on the developing edge of town - which meant coyotes, etc were being run out of their habitat. Our small neighborhood lost countless cats and a few small dogs to coyotes over the years. We probably lost close to a dozen cats ourselves..

Since we moved, our cats seem to hang around the barn in a pretty protected area, but I hear the coyotes every night, they aren't far away. A neighbor had goats who kept wandering onto our property (as does _everything_ stray lol), and the coyotes made short work of them. We found 2 dead goats in our dry creek bed, just below the barn and yet they never bothered the horses.

I would do whatever it takes to at least strongly discourage them from taking up residence.





Jan


----------



## georgiegirl (May 30, 2009)

Miniequine said:


> About 8 am.. right beside my barn... One looks to be a female w/ pups...
> 
> Not sure if the other is a male.
> 
> I am not liking them at my barn. Will they go after cats? Foals?


We live in the heart of cougar, bear, and coyote country. I have been in this area for many years and I have never lost anything to any of the aforementioned animals except a cat or two. IMHO there many tales that go around about what they will do, and not do.

I am much more careful with my minis than I was with big horses, however. My minis are all in the barn at night as we had big cat tracks around the house this winter in the snow.

My neighbors have goats and another neighbor had a baby colt, both of which would be easy pickens for the wild ones if they were after them.

Personally I think people have a greater fear factor than they need to have. For the most part, these animals are very shy and just pass through and go their way.


----------



## barnbum (May 30, 2009)

We can hear them now and then on a still night; thankfully there's plenty of fields between us and the woods. But when I do, I'm always so glad my minis are tucked in for the night--and there are cement blocks placed in front of the sliding door and an electirc fence must be dealt with before a critter can even get to that sliding door. I'd love to leave my horses out on cool bugless nights, but I live by "better safe than sorry."

I loved seeing the photos of them, Sandy.


----------



## Riverdance (May 30, 2009)

> A neighbor had goats who kept wandering onto our property (as does _everything_ stray lol), and the coyotes made short work of them. We found 2 dead goats in our dry creek bed, just below the barn and yet they never bothered the horses.


How do you know it was coyotes? Especially if you found them just dead.

It is a shame that everything that goes on is blamed on the coyotes. Packs of dogs are more likely (or even a singleton dog) is more likely to take a goat, sheep, foal or cat down and then not eat it. Wild animals will eat what they kill.

This fear mentality is what almost brought the distinction of wolves. If one gets rid of every predator (because of the fear factor) then the echo system will be disturbed and we will be overrun with rodants and dear (look at Connecticut. Their deer population has gotten to be so bad, that they are no longer considered Bambi, but rats with antlers).

Nature is nature and we have NO right to disturbe it. Just take the proper precautions to protect your herd without killing something!


----------



## wildoak (May 30, 2009)

> We found 2 dead goats in our dry creek bed, just below the barn and yet they never bothered the horses.
> 
> How do you know it was coyotes? Especially if you found them just dead.


We have NEVER had any predator problem on this property, only rumors of one big cat anywhere in the vicinity and this was not a cat attack. My husband heard one of the goats screaming in the night and went down with a flashlight, to see coyotes scatter at his appearance. This happened on two separate nights. The first night, one goat was down and dead and another had obviously been attacked around his hindquarters. Coyotes may get falsely blamed sometimes, but there was no question in this instance.

Interesting too that once the goats were gone (I called my neighbor and said please get rid of the goats!!), we haven't seen another coyote. I hear them at night of course, and they may still come down the creek bed but they apparently don't bother the horses. My across the creek neighbor runs his mares & foals out in the field 24/7, if they were going after foals he would have had a problem. He does generally run a stallion with the mares though, might be a deterrent.





Jan


----------



## Just Us N Texas (May 30, 2009)

We have a lot of coyotes here, and I hate seeing them. So far, we haven't lost anything. Neighbors have sheep, and they lose plenty even with the Great Pyrs they have. They have been known to mate with dogs, and that produces the coydog. They don't (with dog added in) have the natural fear of humans that a true coyote does. This makes them very dangerous to both human and animal. I'm sorry, but if the occasion persents itself, I will shoot them. They do carry a lot of diseases as well as being dangerous.


----------



## 5StarRanch (May 31, 2009)

I agree with the general consensus here. I have always lived where coyotes were present. We didn't worry about them til they started getting close. Once they did come onto the property, they don't forget what is there.......AND if they are getting that close to your place, they are either hungry enough to be desperate OR they are losing thier fear of humans.

Honestly, I would get rid of them. We have lost cats, dogs, goats, calves and even had a full size horse that had come into contact with them. When they are in a pack, they will take on anything if they are hungry enough. Plus, they carry tons of disease. My boyfriend actively takes care of coyotes, he grew up in the country as well and has seen them take or torture quite a few animals. He has a three year old daughter, never had problems with them coming after a person, but honestly NOT worth taking the chance.


----------



## Marty (May 31, 2009)

They have to go but I wouldn't shoot them. I don't have a gun






(are you kidding, me with a gun??? I'd shoot my foot off)

and besides, I couldn't swat a fly without feeling like I have to run to church to confession.

Sandy, put your German Shepherd out and let his presence be known to them. Especially the place where you last saw them so they will smell the GSD scent.

That's all I have to do around here and my dogs run them off. Any would/could take one down in a heartbeat.

Go Amy!


----------



## Horse Feathers (May 31, 2009)

Get a guard Jenny(female donkey), she will protect your herd and wont harm the enveroment.


----------



## Marnie (May 31, 2009)

I have heard that if you have your husband (or you) go and pee around the fence line, they'll stay away, not sure about this though. I'll shoot everyone I can. A week ago, a coyote pup was right here by our barn by a new born calf at ten in the morning, the dens are all around. Every yr we lose a few calves to something, one yr a big 500 pound steer was taken down and eaten within a few days. I don't know if it's coyotes, wolves or what but somethings eating the farm animals and I, for one, think the DNR have no right planting the wolves with the collars on, here in farming communities and even if they're killing our animals, we're not supposed to shoot them. I have a hard time telling the difference between the coyotes and wolves.

My sister had to bring the cows in out of the woods, something was eating the new born calves back ends, the whole back end before they even got up from being born, in Eau Claire, something killed a gaurd llama and ate her stomach and unborn baby, she was trying to protect the calves there.

Maybe it depends where you live, I know they eat a lot of deer, the bones are all around the dens but they aren't shy around here and they kill a lot of live stock, they do run in packs too, not always one or two.

We have llama's and donkeys, so far they haven't gotten any of my goats or sheep. We do keep these animals real close to the house.

And I have seen them inside of five ft fences that have hot wire all the way up, about 8 strands of it, the coyote was sitting in their by the neighbors 200 sheep. Sitting their looking at us like, what are you going to do about it, Nate showed him. They're big around here too, as big as German Shepards are, some, not all. Maybe it's the ones eating the farm animals that grow so big. I wish they'd put a bounty on them so people would start hunting them, we have way to many.

Can you tell, I'm not a coyote lover? I love my animals way to much to let them be coyote burger.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> They have to go but I wouldn't shoot them. I don't have a gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to put in my 2cents worth on this subject and particularly this advice. Be Careful! I lost my much loved female bullmastiff last summer to a pack of coyotes. Coyotes will wage war on dogs and often have been known to send a single coyote out as a decoy and when the dog, who may be plenty capable of taking on that individual, goes sfter the one the rest of the pack slips in behind the dog and surrounds it. The outcome is NOT pretty. Single dogs, no matter how large can not always protect their territory as well as they believe the can(or think they should).

I have always believed in 'live and let live' as long as the predators stayed out of my yard and ate their natural 'wild' prey but IMO anytime they get bold enough to be seen in broad daylight close to buildings they need to be dealt with. Ask a sheep farmer how many lambs they have lost to coyotes and it is easy to recognize the risk they present to small miniature foals.


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 1, 2009)

We have them all around our house. They used to come up and howl at our mail box, but my mom became quite the shot with a shoe. lol We used to find paw prints through the pastures. But one day we went out and saw a giant lump out in our pasture, we went out to investigate, it was a coyote that didn't make it out of the pasture in time. One of our big horses stomped him out for good. It was pretty gruesome. Now they won't even come near the house or barn. Then we got minis, still no problems. If they ever get brave again though, there will be my brother and a .22 waiting for them... that is if my horses don't get them first!





And never let your one dog after them. Too many bad stories... We always have more than one dog, and they have a big bark and a bigger bite. We don't have problems with squirrels, opossums, or raccoons anymore. Our dogs are good.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jun 1, 2009)

This all reminds me of an incident several years ago (about 25)when we moved on to this property. There was a mother coyote that regularly came across the back property and Cindy had seen it several times, when she was out in the pastures. She told me about it and I told her she better shoot her.





She had been raised in the city and loved all animals without exception. She resisted. The coyote raised up a litter of 4 pups and then later that season when things got a little tough the pack took down 3 foals and two of my four horn sheep in a matter of a couple of months. Needless to say she was furious at the coyotes for doing what they have to to make a living. As I told her you can't blame a coyote for being a coyote.





Over the next several months we trapped, shot and basically declared war on them with Pyrenees(pairs), Anatolians(pairs) , Jennies and a government trapper that came in at our request as we live in an area where Red Wolf's are still found occasionally and are a protected species.





All told over the next 14 months we visually killed, caught or found the remains of 17 coyotes on our property. They are still here in the area, but they give our property a wide berth. they are very intelligent animals to say the least. Neighbors around us regularly lose calves, goats, cats, dogs but (knock on wood) we have not lost anything in the last 6 or 7 years.





Being raised in cattle/goat country here in Texas and seeing what coyotes can/will do I can only say the following. It is our job as stewards of our animals to protect them from being hurt or killed by outside forces. That to me means removing roaming dogs(which I hate most of all for reasons Tony G. can attest to), coyotes, cougars, bobcats, bears or any other predators that may pose an even remote threat to our animals.

You can't blame an animal for being an animal, but I can and will remove them in any way possible if they pose a threat to my livestock. My sincere advice is to remove them in whatever means you have at your disposal or be prepared for the consequences.

Good Luck,


----------



## Stef (Jun 1, 2009)

We had coyotes digging under our fence and killing our cats and birds all winter. We finally declared war when we caught them attacking our 28" stallion, they ripped up his legs but luckly I got out there before any thing else happened. Know we have three Great Pyrenees, and haven't had a problem since(knock on wood). IMO I would use the three S's



.


----------



## michele80906 (Jun 2, 2009)

We have a huge problem with coyotes in the Colorado Springs/Denver area. They are even attacking dogs on leashes and even people. We had a lady and a man bit trying to defend their dogs. They attack even big dogs on leash. I think the problem is people, basically. People can be so stupid when it comes to wildlife...thinking all these animals can be made into pets. There are even cases of people feeding the deer, bear, and coyotes here. Feeding the deer in your area invites the predators to your area, period, the end. The coyote population has exploded around here because people aren't allowed to shoot or trap coyotes anymore. Well..things are a changin in some areas because of the problems. I don't believe in going out and killing every coyote I see, but I wouldn't hesitate to shoot one on my property. What bothers me is the fact that these animals are not scared of humans anymore. I threw a rock at a huge one during a hike and he just looked at me discustedly. I finally chased him off...I want them scared! Don't trust that your "big" dog can chase one off. I know of many cases around here where one coyote will lure the dog away from the owner and the pack will take the dog down. I am moving to a more rural area soon and I know there will be coyotes, bears, mountain lions and the like. I plan to put my mini horse in the barn at night and run predator fencing around my panels when he is out during the day. I was also going to ask (new mini owner but not new to horses) what would be the best companion for my mini. I know..they are like potato chips, but for now, I just want one. I thought of a mini goat, mini donkey (people tell me they make a lot of noise), alpaca...any suggestions?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 2, 2009)

> It is our job as stewards of our animals to protect them from being hurt or killed by outside forces.









*Very *well said!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jun 2, 2009)

We have coyotes, cougars, bears and in rare instances dogs -- we have Pyr and are the only farm on "the mountain" that has not lost livestock, cats, dogs, chickens etc to the predators. I am a firm believer in the Livestock Guardian breeds - they are instinctive and do their job without much training. We have a 18 mo Anatolian/Pyr bitch that we will breed when she comes into season to another Pyr - should be fabulous personality, wonderful guardians - but hopefully with a little less hair coat than the Pyr. I will let everyone here know if/when Bella is pregnant -- if you have small livestock, I wholeheartedly agree with John that you have a responsibility to keep them safe

Stacy


----------



## DarkhHorseFarms (Jun 2, 2009)

Coyotes....

We live on the edge of nowhere...a bird refuge. Beautiful to look at, ride in, drive in ect.

BUT.. the Coyotes (in the 5 years since I bought the house) have become out of control.

Last year (fall/winter) my husband obtained a trapping permit and ran a trap/snare line around the whole property.

We only have 10 acres/fenced...he was catching one every other day!! Now that trapping season is over they have become more bold and less cautious. The bitches have new puppies and I am hearing them every night again. Last week, I came home (daylight hours) to find that they had killed/eaten my older Queensland Heeler within 100yards of the house. It was one of the most horrific things I have seen. Needless to say I am devastated to have lost my dog, and now I am scared to death about my other dogs & Minis.

All my Mini pens are close to the house, and my other dogs are in a kennel when I’m not home.

I haven’t figured out yet what I’m going to do now as far as keeping them away. I have a call into the Department of Wildlife.

I thought about a livestock Guardian dog but have no experience with them. I have no other livestock for them to "guard" and worry about them traveling into my neighbors property.

As far as seeing them in my pasture; they had better hope they can get out faster than I can shoot them...

Lisa


----------



## Humhill (Jun 3, 2009)

There's a historical farm near my in-laws that had a problems with coyotes. They dug under the stall to get in and kill two minis.

We live in a community with a lot of small (5-10 ac) farms. One of our neighbors saw a pair of coyotes in her front yard in broad daylight. I worry about them big time. This area isn't like out west where they have hundreds and thousands of acres with natural prey. This is a "developed" area. The natural prey is diminishing and our pets and horses are next on the list.

I hate to kill something. I almost ran off the road trying to avoid a squirrel this morning. But, when it's something that could harm my horses, it's on...

John is right. We keep our horses in captivity. They aren't able to go find new land to graze if they're threatened by predators. The coyotes have their own all you can eat buffet right in our pastures.


----------



## attwoode (Jun 3, 2009)

As a wildlife biologist and having experience with coyotes around my farm too I offer the following information:

-Neighbors dogs and feral dogs are a much worse problem.

-Coyotes hunt and kill fawns as a big part of their diet in the spring,

-The coyotes ignore my minis, but I think they could easily kill a foal if the mare was not extremely protective

-Coyotes are very adaptable and opportunistic. This is why they do well in almost all habitats and on a variety of sizes of prey, most of the large stuff was already dead or severely weakened.

-Most coyotes on your property are there doing something other than stalking your minis. There are exceptions, though.

-Cats and small dogs are prized snacks for coyotes.

-You can minimize your risk of coyotes deviating from their natural foods by:

1. Properly dispose of all dead animals (throwing dead animals in the woods or shallow burying is not a good idea). I have a few stories to tell about this.

2. keep injured/sick animals out of sight of predators

3. Quickly remove and dispose of afterbirth and any similar odors that stimulate a predatory instinct.

4. Keep young foals and their dams away from areas that are easily accessible by coyotes.

5. Keep the horses in electic fenced areas close to your house.

6. Buy one of Stacy's guard dogs and neuter them to keep their sexy odors from drawing other dogs and coyotes near your farm.

7. Some laws at least around here allow you to kill only if doing or about to do damage to personal property like livestock. They can also be hunted with licenses during various seasons if controlling populations is necessary.


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 3, 2009)

Nasty little things that gang up when they hunt. We had a trapper come out to catch them all. Sad for the beasts but safer for all of us and our animals.


----------



## Katiean (Jun 3, 2009)

When I was a kid my dad made a trap for the coyote's. It was a wire cage like a rabbit cage. He attached it to a door frame that the door slid down and traped the coyote. The door was held up by a nail. A nylon twine was tied to the nail and at the back of the cage dangling from the twine was a dead baby rabbit (it had died for whatever reason). When the coyote would pull on the bunny he would pull out the nail and was trapped in the cage. He then called the game waden. He got $7 for every coyote he trapped. It worked for everyone until he trapped a real bad coyote and he pulled one corner of the cage in trying to get out. They had to kill that one in the cage.


----------



## Humhill (Jun 4, 2009)

attwoode said:


> 6. Buy one of Stacy's guard dogs and neuter them to keep their sexy odors from drawing other dogs and coyotes near your farm.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jun 4, 2009)

Kim said:


> Don't automatically assume that you have to shoot the coyotes. You might want to talk to someone in your area to determine whether the local coyotes tend to be aggressive. I really think that whether or not coyotes are dangerous to pets and livestock varies depending on the area.
> For example, we have dozens of coyotes - we see one or more coyotes every day, and hear them every night. Our coyotes are not aggressive at all, in fact they are more timid than anything. We have never lost anything to them - dogs, cats, foals, calves etc. (and we calve out hundred of calves every year.) However, the coyotes around here have tons to eat as there are plenty of gophers, rabbits, etc. for them, which may very well be a factor.


This has been my experience as well - I heard them all the time growing up on our farm but we never lost anything to them.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 4, 2009)

Coyotes have been a big problem in this area; only one winter were they actually a problem for us, but farmers all around have problems with them on an ongoing basis. The year we had trouble there were 2 that were coming right into the yard and were taking cats--they got more & more bold, and were hanging out in the neighborhood even during the day, and they'd come into the corrals at night & sit & watch us do chores. I don't care if they were "just being coyotes"--if they want to be coyotes then they can do it down in the marsh & forest reserve, both of which are just a mile from here, they do not need to do it on my property! We got a fellow to come out & hunt them--he set up a call, called in two almost immediately & shot them both. He obviously got the right 2, because after that we had no further problems.

Various farmers have been losing calves to coyotes--not just newborns but some older ones too. One friend who has cattle as well as Minis has said they have lost calves that are bigger than some of her Minis. Losses can actually be very high, and yes, these farmers know it is coyotes that are doing the killing, because they often enough catch them in the act. My cousin's husband was having problems with coyotes this spring; he managed to shoot several coyotes the one morning & save the calf they were attacking--the calf was pretty badly chewed up, but he lived. My cousin has gotten herself a call & last I heard had declared war on the coyotes--I haven't talked to her in awhile but by now I would imagine she has thinned them out considerably.

It's one thing to hear the coyotes howling off in the distance--we frequently hear them too, when they are down in the marsh, and they aren't a problem for us--but when they start coming right into the yard then IMO it's not a good thing. Those animals are likely to become a problem and I would take steps to eliminate them.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jun 4, 2009)

It's one thing to hear the coyotes howling off in the distance--we frequently hear them too, when they are down in the marsh, and they aren't a problem for us--but when they start coming right into the yard then IMO it's not a good thing. Those animals are likely to become a problem and I would take steps to eliminate them.

There is two things that is not allowed on my place: one is a coyotes and the other is a pitt bull dog theses two will get killed faster then anything. we do have both that is close but if we see them then the will have heck leaving our place. for one shoot to kill. we have laws that says that if a dog is harming our animals then we have the right to take matters in our hands. as far as wildlife we can kill at anytime. as some wildlife it has to be in season to kill.

but the point of the matter is if they will attact a horse cow cat or a dog they will attact you too. and for us we have a small child so we dont take any chances here


----------



## Anne ABC (Jun 4, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]I could be wrong here, but............[/SIZE]

if you compare the size of the coyote's to the flowers they are standing in and the fence behind them I am thinking this lady does not need to worry as these appear to be mini coyote's!!


----------



## Gini (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sorry, if *ANY* coyote comes onto my property their dead and gone!! The coyotes here north of Tucson, have gone onto playgrounds and attacked children playing there as they have lost their fear of humans. I will not take the chance of having any coyote come onto my property or around my animals. There also have been coyotes that travel in packs, come into our area with the bitch in heat, luring dogs off their property and right into the packs stomach. They do have a place here but not on my property or arround my animals!


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 4, 2009)

For me, it doesn't matter how small they are! I have seen them work in numbers and they are very powerful when they want to be. Smart and tricky too!


----------



## Jesi (Jun 4, 2009)

I HATE coyotes. Ick. And they do look sickly.

I agree with what's above; trap/shoot them, or get llamas - I've heard good things about them protecting.

We used to have coyotes come into our horse field, and then we got two Great Pyrenees. They are locked up at night, but just their barking seems to deter coyotes. I'd be so devestated if they got one of my minis, or my dogs- I also have papillons and a chihuahua, bite size for coyotes.

Oh! We used to have an old large mutt, and there would be times when the coyotes would come right up in the woods to the edge of the back yard, and just try to lure him in the woods. I'm positive they were trying to get him into the woods so they could pounce!

Very scary.


----------

